# Lets talk....Carbohydrates



## GOTGrowth (Oct 5, 2014)

*What carbohydrates do you tolerate best?*


_Its like this....._


*First Meal* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)
_*
Second Meal* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_
*
Third Meal* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_



*Snacks *_(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_


*
Pre workout *_(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_
*
Post workout* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_
*

Carbohydrate loading day* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_



*AND ONE FOR FUN!*​ 
*Cheat meal day* _(what carbohydrates, why, and how do you know you tolerate them best)_​


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 5, 2014)

I love carbs.  I have developed quite the problem with chocolate peanut butter oatmeal.  

It's freakin delicious.


----------



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

I use an assortment of carbs every day... ezekial bread, rice, potatoes, sweet potatoes and I also always have some kind of fruit every day too. I've found that the placement of these carbs during the day makes zero difference and tolerate them almost equally. The only difference is I digest fruits at a rapid fire rate, so after I use fruits as a carb source, I can be hungry again in an hour... easy!

I think my body just handles carbs, in general, really well though because when I have cheat meals, I can eat a large pizza and quart of ice cream to myself and be perfectly fine, no stomach issues or anything.


----------



## Series (Oct 19, 2014)

I typically have a fair amount of carbs before my first half of the day and taper off as the day goes on . Zero carbs at my last meal only protein and essential fats . Also the most carbs fast and slow after my workout


----------



## Series (Oct 19, 2014)

Seen the best results this way


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep them low and had great results


----------

